
Cannabis Use Not Associated with Increased Risk for Mood or Anxiety Disorders - salmonet
http://archpsyc.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=2491944
======
kafkaesq
The spin in the title (which differs greatly from the original article) is
very misleading, and seems to cherry pick from the article's conclusions,
which are very clearly stated:

 _Key Points_

 _Question: Does cannabis use increase the risk of psychiatric disorders?_

 _Findings: In this survey of a nationally representative sample of US adults,
cannabis use was associated with significantly increased risk for developing
alcohol, cannabis, and other drug use disorders as defined by the DSM-IV at 3
years of follow-up. However, cannabis use was not associated with increased
risk for developing mood or anxiety disorders._

 _Meaning: Cannabis use is associated with an increased risk of developing
drug and alcohol use disorders._

So they very clearly stated "Cannabis use increases risk X, but not risk Y."
But for some reason you've chosen a title which says "Cannabis doesn't
increase risk Y", as if that was the main message of the article. It wasn't.

